
The UK has gone six days without burning coal - oldjokes
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-07/u-k-sets-record-for-life-without-coal-as-green-power-grows
======
basicplus2
Yes how much coal powered electricity is imported from europe?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HVDC_Cross-
Channel](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HVDC_Cross-Channel)

~~~
dvhh
I am pretty sure that France is mainly exporting electricity produced from
nuclear energy (which is better or worst than carbon produced electricity
depending on who you ask )

